# Long hair Pet Variations



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I didn't know exactly where to put this... It's not really a "puppy cut" except that it's a "hair cut on a puppy".<g> So I started a new thread where we can post variations on long hair that are a bit easier for us pet owners than the full Havanese show "do".

I have wanted Kodi to have a long coat all along, especially since he has the silky type of coat that is relatively easy to keep brushed out. However, I DIDN'T want to deal with top-knots. (and Kodi says he thinks it would make him look like a girl... it's bad enough that he just lost his manhood without bows in his hair!)

For a while, I just let his bangs grow, hoping they would get long enough that they would just part and hang to the sides. (His dad's do) But I don't think I was patient enough... all the hair in his face was driving me crazy. I couldn't even tell when he was making eye contact. So I decided to trim his bangs, leaving them a little shaggy and uneven, and feathering them into the hair on the sides of his head.... Sort of like the "Sierra look". I also trimmed out just a little between his eyes, but I did it with scissors. I didn't want him to have the shaved between the eyes look.

Here's is a close-up of his face and a picture of the whole of him. You can't see his whole coat because he's lying down, but I'll try to get one of those later, along with a side view of his bangs.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kodi looks adorable in his new do. You did a great job!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

He is SOOOOOOOO cute!!!!!!! Love the cut-great job!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks! We think he's a cutie, and he's fun to work on!

Karen


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Great job! He's adorable and Im with you, I love the look of longer hair, but also love seeing their eyes.

Love watching him grow!

Beverly


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone!

Let's post some more longer haired variations so that people see that they have more options than either a puppy cut or the whole show dog (or mop dog, depending on time spent grooming :wink look!


----------

